# all of the sudden wants to be an outside dog?



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd get her in for a checkup, including a full thyroid panel. Seeking cold/heat is a sign of thyroid issues, or so I've read - my old dog had thyroid problems and didn't do that, but others said their dogs did....


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

If she has any underlying health issues, she may want to be "alone". Don't mean to worry you but when our old mutt's liver started failing, before any other signs she started pulling away from the family =( 

Hope this is not the case..


----------



## golden_dane (Nov 30, 2009)

Summer's Mom said:


> If she has any underlying health issues, she may want to be "alone". Don't mean to worry you but when our old mutt's liver started failing, before any other signs she started pulling away from the family =(
> 
> Hope this is not the case..


sure hope this is not the case.. 

It is ONLY at night (and she has a lot of places INSIDE the house if she wants to be alone). During the day - perfectly normal, nothing unusual 

I am planning to take her to the vet if this doesn't stop; I guess full blood panel and thyroid is what I'll tell them to do. I'm just puzzled why it's only at night


----------

